# How to convince your parents into a new tortoise!!!



## PETlover234 (Apr 6, 2013)

PLEASE I want one so bad!!! I have researched so much, and so far a cherrt-headed tortoise fits my need. I found one for sale in near us in canada! I picked out a 4x2x2 cage for him/her for 60 dolllars. I have done all my research, diet habitat size age health!

But then my parents say "NO! You can't get everything you want!" Wow spazzy lol! 
HELP!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry, PET...as long as you live under your parent's roof, their rules will apply. To my way of thinking, you'll just have to curb your urge until you get out on your own.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 6, 2013)

How did you convince them to buy you all of the Pet's listed in your signature? I am a parent and I would say if you show responsibility in taking care of your other Pet's needs, do well in school and keep your room clean that will be a great starting point. Good luck


----------



## jaizei (Apr 6, 2013)

PETlover234 said:


> PLEASE I want one so bad!!! I have researched so much, and so far a cherrt-headed tortoise fits my need. I found one for sale in near us in canada! I picked out a 4x2x2 cage for him/her for 60 dolllars. I have done all my research, diet habitat size age health!
> 
> *But then my parents say "NO! You can't get everything you want!"* Wow spazzy lol!
> HELP!!!



The most important lesson you will learn. 

I think it is better to wait. Then when you are out on your own and settled, there will be no compromise. You can get whatever animal you like. At least until you get married.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2013)

one of the few advantages to being an adult in the USA is the ability to do what you want and have what you want (all within reason of course) but it requires 2 things

1: You must be atleast 18 years old.
2: You must have your own place.

BINGO!

 Life, Liberty, and the Persuit of Happieness!


----------



## mctlong (Apr 6, 2013)

The only way to convince your parents is to reason with them, on their level. This means that you need to make a responsible, adult decision considering all the variables before approaching your parents.

Some things to consider -

Who will be taking financial responsibility for the animal? Who will be paying for food, equipment, vet bills, and the increased electrical costs from the torts lighting and heating requirements? 

What will happen to the tort when you move out or go to college? Many beginner apartments (studios and such) don't allow pets and dorm rooms almost never allow them.

Are you sure you have enough space for the redfoot with all your other animals? 

Will the animal be kept in your space (such as your bedroom) or will it be kept in one of your family's communal spaces, such as the living room? Keeping your tort in a communal space could impact the rest of your family.

Do you have enough time to dedicate to a tort? With school, friends, caring for the other animals, and other obligations, do you really want to add more work to your plate? 

Can you provide the best possible care that this animal deserves?

Make your decision carefully and try to consider all the variables. After some serious thought, if you still think getting a new tort is a good idea, explain to your parents how you have considered the above questions and how you've come to a mature decision about purchasing a new pet. Carefully listen to you parents' objections and consider their concerns. Taking responsibility for your decision in a mature, respectful manner goes a long way with parents and anyone you're trying to negotiate with.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2013)

hmmmm... "Reasoning With My Parent on Thier Level"...?

I gotta tell you, this is not a concept I ever had as a teen, and thankfully it never crossed my teens minds till after they where out of the house, or if they did, they whern't very good at it!


----------



## arotester (Apr 6, 2013)

i just bought them home without telling my parents ,and when they saw the torts they just couldn't say no.But don't try this at your home


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 6, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> How did you convince them to buy you all of the Pet's listed in your signature? I am a parent and I would say if you show responsibility in taking care of your other Pet's needs, do well in school and keep your room clean that will be a great starting point. Good luck



I agree all those pets, your parents are spoiling you as it is. 

Nothing says responsibility like earning the money to buy one yourself. Discuss with your parents and show them you're serious by presenting that option. Nothing feels better than earning something with your own efforts.


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, are you going to be paying for the tortoise and all of its supplies? If you are, you may have a chance, but if you aren't then don't get your hopes up. Maybe you can help out around the house more (without being asked), and bring it up after consistently putting more effort into helping out. Or good grades....same thing. Besides that, wait for a bday or Christmas.


----------



## EKLC (Apr 6, 2013)

To be honest, I wouldn't want a tortoise if I was living under someone else's roof. There are so many highly intrusive things that you need to do as a tortoise owner, like sticking a 7 foot tortoise table in a room somewhere, or tearing up the lawn to plant weeds and building a big pen there. And if you don't have an income, how are you going to run out and get new bulbs, or get a thermostat, infrared thermometer, ceramic heat emitter, new substrate, greens and fruits for the week, etc. ? Plus, I wouldn't have been able to care for my tortoise in undergrad, since no dorms allow pets. So really, tortoise ownership as a kid/teen would require your parents to want a tortoise as well. I know this isn't really answering your question, but if there is some other way to get tortoises in your life (like volunteering at a local zoo/museum/etc) it would be much more convenient, and save you the stress of wanting to best care for your tortoise, while the world seems to be against you.


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok I'm 12 and it took me about six months of begging my mom and dad and doing over an hour of research a day before they finally said yes. Taking care of a tortoise is easy. taking care of a tortoise RIGHT is a whole 'nother thing entirely. caring for a tortoise inside is much harder than caring for one outside. Where do you live, how much space do you have in your back yard ? I'm lucky because I'm home schooled so I have a lot of time for torts, but you sound like you are very buisy. Let me just warn you, caring for a tortoise right, is like trying to grow a cactus in the north pole. you probably could if you heated it and gave it light and watered it and gave it space to grow and fertilized it just to see it sit there and not die. Also tortoises don't do much, they eat, they poop, they sleep, they get sick if your temps are to cold, they get sick if the humidity is wrong, they get sick if they don't have enough room to wander, they get sick if.... your mom and dad are probably going to read this and say "no way" to tortoises, but if care for a tortoise RIGHT, they are the sweetest, cutest, little (or not so little) things you will ever lay eyes on! 

Welcome to the tortoise forum!  Oh, you should check out this link here:


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-22635.html


I'm not trying to discourage you, but taking care of a tortoise is a lot harder than you probably think.


----------



## mctlong (Apr 10, 2013)

Well said, Tortoise007.


----------



## leash_wish (Apr 10, 2013)

[/quote]
I think it is better to wait. Then when you are out on your own and settled, there will be no compromise. You can get whatever animal you like. At least until you get married.
[/quote]

You have no idea how hard this made me laugh because it's so true. When I introduced Waffles to my husband I said "this is Waffles, he lives here now".


www.aliciawishart.com


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 10, 2013)

I live under the same roof as my parents as still youngish as well. The key thing here is being able to finance it yourself. Remember light changes, substrate, enclosure upgrades e.t.c all cost a lot-plus any problems humidty may cause to the walls and flooring. Also, your parents may want a bit of money for the cost of running the lights.


----------



## Laura (Apr 10, 2013)

what is the reason for them to say no? It might be a good one...


----------



## robopeen (Apr 10, 2013)

Like Laura said, their reasons might be good. Do they perhaps think you have too many pets?

A tortoise is a really big responsibility, much more than something like a pet rat or hamster merely because of their longevity.

What would your plans be when you move away to college in regards to your tortoise? Personally, I wanted one at your age but I waited until I was done with most of my schooling to ensure that I would have a stable home for my little Ellington.


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 10, 2013)

My rule that I have is that if I get a new animal, someone has to go to make room.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Apr 10, 2013)

CourtneyG if you get a new animal someone has to go??? how can you do that? I would be so sad to send one of my critters away!! and how do you choose??? 

Parents are a funny breed of people....we tend to know what's right and what's wrong and keep very little detail about why it's right or wrong from our kids...I like the volunteering Idea it would give you some practice at caring for torts and then when you have your own place (or maybe with more experience your parents will say yes?) then you will know that whatever lucky tort you get will have experienced care! Good luck to you can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 10, 2013)

Eloise said:


> CourtneyG if you get a new animal someone has to go??? how can you do that? I would be so sad to send one of my critters away!! and how do you choose???
> 
> Parents are a funny breed of people....we tend to know what's right and what's wrong and keep very little detail about why it's right or wrong from our kids...I like the volunteering Idea it would give you some practice at caring for torts and then when you have your own place (or maybe with more experience your parents will say yes?) then you will know that whatever lucky tort you get will have experienced care! Good luck to you can't wait to see how this plays out.



I guess I should have mentioned I breed Leo's, so I trade them into our local pet store for food or other such things for my pets that I do keep. I have permanent babies that I will never give up for the world. Also it prevents me from spending more money than what I have to take care of my pets. I currently have fish: 1 African upside down catfish, 1 puffer fish, 6 glass catfish, and 1 beta. I have 3 permanent Leo's and no babies , but my female is gravid. And 2 pancake tortoises. And a new tarantula to replace the one that died a few months ago.


----------



## Tortus (Apr 11, 2013)

All the animals he or she listed could be family pets. When I was a kid, most pets in the house belong to everyone. Turtles, iguanas, etc. They were in the living room in aquariums. The only thing I remember keeping in my bedroom was mice. 2 mice, that turned into many. lol

I don't know much about cherry heads, but I would think they'd need something larger than 4x2. At least eventually. As others said space will be an issue.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Apr 11, 2013)

CourtneyG said:


> Eloise said:
> 
> 
> > CourtneyG if you get a new animal someone has to go??? how can you do that? I would be so sad to send one of my critters away!! and how do you choose???
> ...



Haha well that makes much more sense!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 11, 2013)

@petlover, I am sorry if we did not give you the answers you were looking for. If you stay a member of this forum you will get to see a lot of pictures of tortoises and you will get to see the different husbandry methods used on the various species in differing climates all over the world. It is a great place to be if you love tortoises! Then, if your parents say yes or if you get tortoises as an adult you will have a ton of knowledge and resources.


----------



## Raeanncarr1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Omg so many pets I would love to live with u I have 1 beta 2 dogs. And one boxie and trying to get my mom let me bring inside the cat I found lol she said no and the cat would never make it in the Shelter. Because she's biting and everything but not to me everyone ect she loves me it take so long to get her to come to me and for me to pet her but now she comes up and sits on my lap  but she hates everyone ;( I found out that the. People that live there before us left her there ;( and when we move in she keep coming to our door ;( and I feed her but feel bad that I can't do much for her


I got my mom to let me have a box turtle by saying she does. Not have no responsible for it that and my moms new boyfriend was trying to get close to my mom by making me happy he keep kissing her then she said yes and told me to get out of her room


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 14, 2013)

Eloise said:


> CourtneyG said:
> 
> 
> > Eloise said:
> ...



I am glad, I also forgot the dog and cat and king snake.


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Keep in mind, a tortoise will live a Long time...so if you find yourself losing interest in things quickly then this is not a pet I would advise. My 2 cents....cudos on your research though


----------



## Amber_123 (Apr 14, 2013)

My mom did the same thing. I told her about them and she said it was too much of a responsibility and it took me two months but I finally showed her I could. ( I fed both of my dogs, my chickens, fish and all 8 turtles everyday and took my dogs to go to the bathroom and walked them) she was going to surprise me for my birthday but we went shopping one day and saw a little sulcata in the oetstore and the lady let me hold it because I fell in love. Right then and there I knew I had to get him. I told me mom to hold him while I got my grandma and when I came back she was talking to the lady bout him. She said there was no way she could say no to him! My advice for you is to keep talking about it but don't annoy. Take them to a pet store and let them hold one, its very very very hard to say no.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 20, 2013)

I got my girl by talking to my parents about her, and when they said getting one would be too much money, I did yard work and housework for friends and earned enough money to buy everything, including my Russian girl with my own money.
I still live in he house for them right now, but since my choice in work doesn't require me to live on campus, I am able to give my tort all the time she needs. 
I was the person who grew up with a lot of pets, if it wasn't for me, I honestly might have grown up petless... I seem to be the only pet lover in my family. But sometimes, too much is too much. I think it's a good thing you want a tortoise, they are fun and cool, but with so many pets you already have to focus on, and with the amount of money a tortoise costs, I would recommend waiting until you have a little bit more time to devote to this animal.

Like it was previously said, caring for a tortoise is like growing a cactus in the north pole. There are so many things you can do wrong, that it seems like to do everything right you have to have money. This animal will probably outlive you if you care for it right. Are you prepared for this animal to be in your will?

All I'm trying to say is, good luck, but as I have learned, wanting something and being truly dedicated to it are different things. It could make a big difference in your tortoises life.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2013)

ask for a bother or sister .......

That should really trip them out ! 
<grin>


----------



## TortLass (May 23, 2013)

okay, I'm not sure I can give you the best advice, because my mum loves my tortoise and calls him "her baby". 
My family is a very "animally" family. We have a small farm and love animals. 
My first tortoise was a Sulcata, and I had wanted a tortoise for years, but I had let it drop for a couple of years. Then, I researched them, found one for sale, and asked my parents. 
It took me about a month to get him, and I had to get rid of one of my other animals. This was a goose that was getting kinda mean, so I was okay with letting him go. 
I paid for my tortoise with my own money, and I also paid for all the setup. 
I named him Dexter. He lived for about a year and a half, and then my sister's horrible puppy used him as a chew toy, and we had to put him down. I wasn't thinking of getting a new one at the time, but my mum was really sorry and she thought it was her fault he died (really it was the dog), so she got me a new one named Pumpkin. He recently turned a year old!
so, bottom line: before you ask your parents, think of answers for all of the questions that they might ask. Be prepared to pay for the tortoise and his/her setup. That could cost, if you buy the cheapest things, $200. That would be cheap. Once you've set it all up, though, tortoises are relatively low care. 
I'm a pretty good one to give advice, because I have a tortoise, 2 turtles, a baby goat, a dog, and 4 friendly chickens.


----------



## Aussiegirl225 (May 31, 2013)

I know how you feel, as I used to feel the same way about certain pets that I dreamed of when I lived in my parents house. I had a variety of frogs (tree and others), My tortoise now, and foster turtles as well as our dog that has passed now. They knew how passionate I was about my pets and all animals, so they trusted me and knew that I could handle my "Rainforest Room" on my own. 

Owning tortoises, and herps in general, can be pretty pricey and requires a long-term responsible caretaker. As everyone said, you have to be financially and mentally prepared for super long-term responsibilities.

There are many creative and inexpensive set-ups that you and your family could build yourselves, depending on what species of tortoise that you are aiming for. I will show you some if you'd like, just PM me 

Hope my opinion helped a little bit, and everyone here, they are looking out for turtles/tortoises because there are so many people that buy/adopt one, and change their minds within a couple months, years etc. 

Corinne


----------

